# Amerikanische Serien/Filme gesucht ..



## KurdishAryan10 (9. März 2011)

Halo Leute..

ich suche "alte-neue" amerikanische-TV-Serien/Filme wie z.B (California Dreams,Baywatch etc.),die so an der Westküste (von USA) gedreht werden/wurden  ... 
Könnt ihr mir paar nennen ? ..Ich freue mich schon mal auf eure Antowrten.  


MfG.

(EDIT)


----------



## Silenzz (9. März 2011)

o.c. california?
&#8364;dith: Btw., ich glaub deine Signatur is etwas zu groß geraten


----------



## Knallfix (9. März 2011)

Trio mit 4 Fäusten 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O6udPuufP9w

Knall

*edit ... das aktuell überlesen


----------



## KurdishAryan10 (9. März 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Trio mit 4 Fäusten
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O6udPuufP9w
> 
> Knall
> ...



danke für deine Antwort .

hmm "alte" amerik.serien/filme würden mich auch interessieren  -) ich bearbeite mal meine post ..



Silenzz schrieb:


> o.c. california?
> &#8364;dith: Btw., ich glaub deine Signatur is etwas zu groß geraten


danke. hmm wie groß muss denn meine signatur sein? 

+würde  mich auf weitere antworten freuen..: )


----------



## Metaluna (9. März 2011)

Hallo,
suchst du eine bestimmte Serie ? Dann wären nähere Infos hilfreich, bei dem Ausstoß, den Hollywood jedes Jahr hat, da gibt es reichlich.
Sogar das Jahrzehnt, das du suchtst wäre hilfreich.
Ansonsten schau mal z.B. bei http://www.serienjunkies.de/serien/ nach, da findest du haufenweise Serien mit Episodenführeren etc.
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter, wenn nicht, frag nochmal , vielleicht etwas spezifischer, sonst fällt die Antwort sehr umfangreich auf


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_gef%C3%A4hrlichste_Job_Alaskas
ist TOP


----------



## Niklasx (25. Mai 2011)

Two and a half men


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

The L Word... spielt in LA.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2011)

Mir fällt da spontan Miami Vice und Thunder in Paradise ein, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es vielleicht die Ostküste (Florida usw.) sein könnte.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Juli 2011)

> Miami Vice



Da Miami Vice in LA spielt ist es natürlich nicht die Ostküste.. deine Zweifel sind berechtigt 

Starsky und Hutch wurde zumindest in LA gedreht.
CHiPs 
Teile von Knight Rider
Notruf Calinornia
Columbo
Diagnose Mord
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
NCIS: LA

um mal ein Paar zu nennen.

Im Grunde hast du einfach Random schon ne sehr hohe Chance eine Serie zu erwischen die an der Westküste spielt


----------



## Knallfix (20. Juli 2011)

Falls noch irgendwie aktuell 
Hawai 5-0, 1. Staffel lief auf Sat 1.


----------

